# $700+ Haul with Pics



## lipglossrockstar (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm on vacation now, but i had to go back home to pick up the 3 boxes that were waiting for me since i couldn't wait!  enjoy the pics...i wanted to get everything from pattern maker but some of the stuff they were completely sold out of.


----------



## Lalli (Aug 8, 2006)

omg nice haul!! i saw the patternmaker stuff 2day so wish i could buy some of it! guna go back next week n pick emup wen i get paid!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh... -dies-


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

holy crap.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 8, 2006)

ooh, i'm so envious! you have a very nice haul. now, i gotta have the patternmaker & the stippling brush.


----------



## Katura (Aug 8, 2006)

WHOA.whoa.WHOA.

Can we share????


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 8, 2006)

amazing haul.... i bet the MA was really pleased too!!ha!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Aug 8, 2006)

omg. I bet the MA loveed you!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_amazing haul.... i bet the MA was really pleased too!!ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the only things i bought from the store were the pattern maker lip compacts & eye compacts.  everything else was from nordstroms online & macpro online.  i should have bought another eyeshadow palette bc i didn't realize how many eyeshadows i got.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome haul


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW!  $700+.  I can only fantasize.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <------This cracks me up.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

That is crazy!! Will you actually use all of it?
the fact that you can afford to spend $700 is even more crazy! ha ha!
Congratulations!
I guess I will have to keep building my collection $40 at a time! LOL!


----------



## Joke (Aug 8, 2006)

oh my god - I can keep staring at this pic 4ever - drools heavily


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Niiiiiiice haul! Sharing is caring *hint-hint, wink-wink*


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

oh... it's so gorgeous...


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

...Awesome haul....I think i'm goin to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 8, 2006)

:notworthy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 that is a seriously nice haul! and for everyone else in this thread...


----------



## siam84 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great haul, I had almost the identical haul but returned most of patternmaker, as I was REALLY disappointed with it.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 8, 2006)

AMAZING haul!!!!! Which pigments are those??


----------



## jpohrer (Aug 8, 2006)

Great haul!  My Nordstrom's has most of the Patternmaker items left, if you want to give them a call....913-492-8111.  They ship!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good God... that's a HUGE haul...


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

Stunning haul 

...but isn't it depressing how little product you actually get for $700?  I mean, you can buy a used car for that!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, thats amazing! I could only dream of spending that much in one stop shopping for MAC


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 8, 2006)

whoa- awesome haul!  I just went to the beach this weekend and came back with a $500 haul and I thought I was gonna win for the person who spent the most money on MAC, but damn girl, I think you take the cake on this one.

I didn't spend any of it on Patternmaker, so it'd be so much fun to spread all of our goodies out together and just play!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 8, 2006)

waoh awesome haul! can you list what you bought?


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_That is crazy!! Will you actually use all of it?
the fact that you can afford to spend $700 is even more crazy! ha ha!
Congratulations!
I guess I will have to keep building my collection $40 at a time! LOL!_

 
yup and i've already started using it today.  i am a makeup artist & hairstylist too.  so everything will come in handy whether i use it on myself or a client.  i also have the macpro card which saves me a lot of money.  i work full time & very hard at that.  this is the only thing i splurge on.  and i save up enough so when i finally have enough money i can buy whatever i want.  trust me i'm not rich or anything, i save more then i spend.  i have the list at home of the names of everything.  and i'm not home right now so i'll have to post that up later on.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 
_Great haul!  My Nordstrom's has most of the Patternmaker items left, if you want to give them a call....913-492-8111.  They ship!_

 
thanks for that, but i ordered it from online and they sent me an email saying they were out of stock and weren't planning on getting any more.  i think it was only 2 lip compacts.  besides i have enough to play with for right now. haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_whoa- awesome haul!  I just went to the beach this weekend and came back with a $500 haul and I thought I was gonna win for the person who spent the most money on MAC, but damn girl, I think you take the cake on this one.

I didn't spend any of it on Patternmaker, so it'd be so much fun to spread all of our goodies out together and just play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oohh it's so much fun isn't it?!!  did you post up your haul.  i'd love to see it.  if we combined both our hauls i don't think i'd know where to start first!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thank you ladies also since i look at the colors from all the hauls & traincase pics that everyone posts so it makes it really easy for me to keep a list of stuff that i want to buy.  since the swatches on macpro are not so accurate as the pics on here.  normally i don't really buy everything from one collection bc i don't like all the colors, but these ones i really liked all the colors.


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, MAC you finally got great swatches! 
oh, i'm sorry this is not the MAC counter lol
You lucky gal, vacation plus a huge haul


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

ohhh...my.... gosh.

do you want to like, get married to me, so we can share? my whole collection isn't even worth $700 yet!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

wow...so much stuff. have fun with it


----------

